# Part of my collection!!



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

These are 2 of my 3 current units i have at home always looking for more!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome set up. Thanks for sharing the pics. You've got quite a stash!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice set up, great collection :tu


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet collection of smokes and humi's:thumb:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Party at your house!! lol


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice collection, love the Bolis.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## 67%RH (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW! Very nice collection of smokes.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

What time you want us over? Very nice!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

DAMN! That is a very nice collection dude...I love it


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

dog rockets, all of them........ for real though nice work


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

"Looking good Billy Ray!"


"Feeling good Louis!!" 


(Name the movie Eyesack!)




Oh, and nice work Brad:thumb:  :dr



.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Huh, Expect for the LE and REs, Looks kinda like my stash, but i cant show pics cuz well someone might see somthing i dont have, and well we cant have that, Brad time to get a cooler, fo real. Oh yeah I did see a couple you dont have.................. So yeah if the usps site wasnt having issues with credit cards then this would be a tracking number, but it will be so help me god


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats a nice collection!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Collection, thanks for sharing the pics.:yo:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, you and the other Jersey area brothers are really killing me! You're supposed to be role models, not credit-ruiners! LOL j/k j/k, there's a REASON I don't own a credit card... ahahaha! Very nice sticks brother, some day I hope to have the kind of stuff you, john, and Oz have lol!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice Brad!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice Brad.

I'll be right over so we can smoke a bunch! LOL


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

MMMMMM they look nice I have had one CC in my life it was two years ago in Mexico. Made sure to buy it from la casa del habano to make sure it was real. It was a partagas something don't quite remember but I can see why you have so many that thing was awesome I see why there is so much hype over them. I wish I could have a selection like that stupid castro.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Man, you and the other Jersey area brothers are really killing me!..................


What!? No guess? :ask: :dunno:



fiddlegrin said:


> "Looking good Billy Ray!"
> 
> "Feeling good Louis!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Brad, very nice, well thought out selection of sticks there. 

I don't want to start a debate, but I'd strongly recommend removing those tubed cigars from their tubes. Those things are notorious for growing mold inside.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thnks for all the compliments guys, I have enough sticks to last me a couple years but I seam to find a reason to buy more everyday!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

9405503699300117604787.... I told you that we dont stop, Yeah i told you that we dont stop


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

here we go again!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> What!? No guess? :ask: :dunno:


​


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> 9405503699300117604787.... I told you that we dont stop, Yeah i told you that we dont stop


Time to duck!


----------



## BPG000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great collection. If you ever get tired of looking at those Boli's I can help you out!!!


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice. Probably one of the best ones if seen on here, there's not one stogie I wouldn't smoke in there!


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice!!! You've got quite a stash!!!


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

absolutely great collection ...not as great as mine but here it is..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice stuff...some good cc there too


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my stash is better, my nub is so much hbetter then your cubans.....no?..............well, hey, i tried to lie to myself, but im just not that stupid to believe it.


nice freakin stash!


----------

